# Frustrated-what is going on?!?



## sda (Jan 19, 2012)

I posted a couple of times over the last couple of weeks about Bentley being sick with soft stools, some mucus in the stool, etc. He is still on a chicken and rice diet and had been doing fine. We have added more chicken very slowly and over the last couple of days have gotten to the point that he is eating about 1/2 cup of rice and 3/8 cup of chicken per day. Last night he had a partially soft stool (not completely abnormal for him regularly though) and now tonight he had an even softer one and it had some mucus in it. He was due for one more feeding after that stool so I gave him just rice. I wonder if it is the chicken? His stool has been yellow also but I read that chicken and rice can do that, is that correct? I hadn't tried to transition him back to his regular food because I don't want him back on that because I have a consultation set up with Sabine for mid-August to do a home-cooked diet. Now I don't know what to feed him until then if the chicken is the problem. He was previously eating Wellness Adult Super 5 Mix (the name is something like that) and the first two ingredients are turkey and chicken so could he really be having issues with the chicken now? I'll call the vet tomorrow but I like to get input from you guys also. He's been acting fine lately and has been gobbling up his chicken and rice. I know I could try boiled hamburger with the rice but I'm afraid to do that since he's never had beef. Ugh-I'm so frustrated and feeling a little discouraged. Any ideas?


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

If the chicken with rice isn't working, I would try boiled (lean) hamburger with rice. See what your vet advises, though.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

boiled hamburger?? I home cook through Sabine and Tillie's protein is lean ground beef, 'fried' in a pan on the stove... along with tons of other things. If I were you I'd give it a shot!!


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

Or,...try the turkey. Take a turkey breast and boil it and give that with the rice. I was told by Sabine a few years ago that even though chicken and turkey are poultry some dogs don't react to the turkey. That in fact is what I gave to my little guy in his homemade diet. But As Tilliesmom states you can try a whole different protein source. Pan fried or boiled, if the problem is too high of a fat content that bothers his stomach I would try the boiled first. Is he currently on any medication? If not to ease the stomach and decrease bowel inflammation Sabine had me give him slippery elm powder (not the capsules) mix 1 cup of boiling water with 1teaspoon of the powder and simmer until it is thickened. Add one teaspoon of honey. Put a few teaspoons on his food. Taste it yourself. It has a sweet nutty flavor. I use it myself at time. By the "Now" Brand. It can be kept in the refrigerator up to three days. Slippery elm coats their stomach and digestive tract to heal it this should help the mucous and give formed stools.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I also would try the ground beef. Years ago when I had an Afghan who was vomiting, I was advised to use the ground beef and rice diet. Also, Tyler who had been on different kibbles over his 16 years, all containing chicken, always had soft stools. I thought that was just normal for him . After switching him to kibble with fish, however, his stools became regular immediately. So maybe the chicken isn't agreeing with Bentley either. I think it's worth a try too until you hook up with Sabine. Good luck!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

When was the last time you took a stool sample in to be tested? Wouldn't hurt to do another one. Talk to your vet.. Maybe some boiled hamburger and rice.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I think you must test stool sample. Soft stools with mucus are usually sigh of intestinal protozoan parasite giardia. Roki had that. Giardia can become dormant for a period of time and dogs seems to be OK, but suddenly soft stools and mucus again... Vet treated Roki with two rounds of Panacur and lot od high quality probiotics and that solved the problem. He is still eating GI kibble in the morning and homecooked in the evening. Intestines need some time to recover from that nasty bug


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I feel your frustration. As soon as I started with Sabine Lizzie's poops got so much better. She still does have the occasional mucus in her poop. Her protein in chicken breast, thigh, and liver. She couldn't tolerate any beef I gave her. Mid-August seems like a lifetime when you are worried.

I see Regina mentioned the slippery elm powder. My vet suggested that, too. Regina gave you the directions to make it. Give a little after every loose and mucusy stool. It helps heal the inflammation.


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

The best way to give the slippery elm is to just put a little on their food or better yet just put some in a bowl. It is sweet tatsting and they love it! No need to try and give it by a syringe down their throat:nono: You can find it in most good health food stores, but be sure to purchase the "Now" Brand.


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

The other thing I have given with a meal protein, are roasted sweet potatoes. Just a few tablespoons in place of the rice, usually seemed to help firm their stools.


----------



## sda (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you all for your suggestions! I was looking at my notes at the amounts that I have been feeding him and wanted to share with you all. Saturday-Monday I was giving him 1/2 cup rice + 1/4 cup chicken spread throughout the day. Tuesday I increased the amount of chicken to 3/8 cup chicken and 1/4 cup rice (vet said could do 1/2 and 1/2 mixture) and have continued that until last night. Now I have gone back to just rice until I figure out what to do. I don't want it to get worse and have him back to not eating at all and having pain episodes like when this all started. Do you think it is likely to be a problem with the chicken since I have increased the amount? Would he be "okay" for several days at a lower amount of it but only show symptoms on a larger amount? I hope my questions make sense!

If I do the hamburger, should I start with very small amounts? How much? Ugh-can you tell I'm the type of person that needs very precise instructions?!? :redface:
Thanks again!


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

sorry that was supposed to be meat protein, i.e. beef, turkey etc.....


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry that Bentley's not feeling well. I wonder if you upped the chicken ratio too quickly. When our furbabies are going through GI issues it takes a while for their intestines to calm down. Perhaps you should stick with the 1/2 rice 1/2 chicken ratio as recommended by your vet for a couple of weeks. -Jeanne-


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

I am not an expert, all the other folks are here. BUT I would say,...to not feed the chicken. I would go with the beef hamburger with the same amount as the chicken, amount ??? 1/2 cup to start. BUt yes I would start with smaller amounts. Have you tried just plain pumpkin (not the one in the can as a pie filling)? I would try the baked sweet potatos, that always firmed up my pup. Is he hungry??? Is he looking for more food??? Poor little guy. I know when my little one had HGE or diarrhea from eating rabbit poop his stomach was sooo inflammed. It is so hard to see them in pain and uncomfortable. I would suffer any amount to take away what he went through....


----------



## sda (Jan 19, 2012)

MarinaGirl said:


> I'm so sorry that Bentley's not feeling well. I wonder if you upped the chicken ratio too quickly. When our furbabies are going through GI issues it takes a while for their intestines to calm down. Perhaps you should stick with the 1/2 rice 1/2 chicken ratio as recommended by your vet for a couple of weeks. -Jeanne-


I was actually doing LESS chicken than half-hadn't even worked our way up to 1/2 and 1/2 yet. I just feel like the chicken is the problem. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## sda (Jan 19, 2012)

I called the vet and she is recommending to feed him Purina EN. I looked it up and it has chicken in it! It seems as though they are not taking my concern about chicken seriously. Of course I only spoke with the front desk girl but she did talk to the vet. Although, I don't know if she relayed my message about me thinking it is the chicken.


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

Purina,...ugh You know what?? GO with your gut feeling,...a mother always knows best,..whether it is our human children or our furbabies. Don't give the chicken period. Try the beef or turkey (I know I know it is still considered poultry,...but sometimes it works) and make sure the rice is very very soft,...or use minute rice until it is very soft....keep us updated,...I know how you are feeling,..I have been in your shoes...


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

When Emmie was sick the vet recommended the following canned food:

Hill's® Prescription Diet®
i/d® Canine Gastrointestinal Health

I just checked the label and it doesn't have chicken in it; the main protein is turkey. She did very well on it and I fed it to her for about a month.

Good luck with Bentley!

-Jeanne-


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes that is a good one Jeanne...


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

MarinaGirl said:


> When Emmie was sick the vet recommended the following canned food:
> 
> Hill's® Prescription Diet®
> i/d® Canine Gastrointestinal Health
> ...


 That sounds like a better alternative until Sabin call teach you how to home cook. At least you will know Bentley is getting the proper amount of nutrients.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I second the sweet potato. Tyler is on Natural Balance LID sweet potato and fish and I also add extra sweet potato to each of his two meals. I zap the potato in the microwave and pull off small amounts to add to his meals. It definitely does work to firm up stools and he loves it.


----------



## sda (Jan 19, 2012)

So I think I am irritating my new vet already! I told her (through the front-desk girl) that I didn't want to feed the Purina EN because of the chicken. She thinks I should do salmon or venison, NOT beef because of the high fat content. So I was planning on doing salmon but now Hills I/D has been mentioned so I may try that but I'm nervous about it because it is turkey. I just don't know what to do and I don't want to make him sick. All he has had today is plain rice so I feel like I need to get him some protein soon.


----------

